# Fuji ACR 1.0 or 2012 caad 8 whole bike which to get?



## Alpha-Q (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi guys maybe you can help me to decide which to get.

someone in my country is selling his used fuji ACR Roubaix 1.0

with rs10 wheelset, shimano 105 gruppo, a wireless computer and with ROAD PEDALS

while

the other is a brand new 2012 CAAD 8 with tiagra group but with cannondale brake and FSA crank and NO PEDALS! 



both 37 thousand pesos = 880 USD roughly


Which is value for my money?


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

New bike is gonna have a warranty that the used bike won't. Also, the wheels on the Fuji are not real durable for heavier riders. You didn't say your weight, but that is something to consider. Also, are you sure the Fuji is the correct size? A new bike should come with a fitting.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Assuming both bikes suite your intended purposes, given that they're spec'd similarly and are the same price (albeit with/ without pedals) I suggest going new, working with your LBS for sizing/ fitting assistance and getting a warranty. Both IMO are easily worth more than the price of used pedals and a computer.


----------



## Alpha-Q (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys. nope both are selling it online and both are the right size for me.

Im almost 5'8" and 158lbs

The caad are specd with tiagra group with canondle brake and fsa crank while the fuji are 105 all the way with road pedals and a cyclo comp.

Keep the inputs coming. Hope it can be decided this week!


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

Leave room in your budget for clothes, shoes, tubes n tires, etc etc. Buy the bike that fits.

I vote for the Fuji, however.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Alpha-Q said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. nope *both are selling it online* and both are the right size for me.
> 
> Im almost 5'8" and 158lbs
> 
> ...


If the CAAD is being sold online, C'dale won't consider the bike literally 'new', so you won't get a warranty. That levels the field some.

You don't say what year the Fuji is, but if it comes with Shimano's 5600 series 105, IMO/E the new Tiagra will operate/ function on a par, thus my comment that the groups are 'similar'.

Re: the brake/ crankset differences, IMO dual pivot brakes operate pretty much the same (with upgraded pads making the difference), but if the Fuji has a Shimano crankset versus C'dales FSA, IMO the Shimano is superior. More importantly, consider the f/r gearing of each bike and how well it suites your fitness/ terrain. 

Bottom line is still fit, so if you're buying online and can't test ride before committing, at least check over the geo to be as sure as possible that your chosen bike will fit well. Referencing frame sizes alone won't tell the whole story.

Lastly, considering the price range of the bikes, I wouldn't make a decision to buy the Fuji based on the fact that it comes with pedals and a computer. To some extent, the pedals might hinder your selection of shoes, and unless both the computer and pedals are higher end, aren't adding much to the total value of the package. As always, YMMV.


----------



## the sarge (Jan 10, 2011)

ACR 1.0 has 5700 105's, with a bb30 fsa crank. I have the bike and it's a great bike for the money. They 105's are a huge leap over the others in my opinion, especially the brake lever feel. The wheels aren't great but that's where the money is saved to get you better components and the carbon rear triangle. I have been riding mine for almost a year and a half now and I still love it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

the sarge said:


> *ACR 1.0 has 5700 105's*, with a bb30 fsa crank. I have the bike and it's a great bike for the money. They 105's are a huge leap over the others in my opinion, especially the brake lever feel. The wheels aren't great but that's where the money is saved to get you better components and the carbon rear triangle. I have been riding mine for almost a year and a half now and I still love it.


Shimano's 5700 series wasn't released till the 2011 model year. Since we don't yet know the model year of the Fuji, you can't be certain the bike in question is equipped as you stated.

OP: If both bikes are being offered online, link to them or cut/ paste the specs for us to compare. We can't provide reliable feedback until knowing more.


----------



## Joehs (Dec 1, 2011)

the sarge said:


> ACR 1.0 has 5700 105's, with a bb30 fsa crank. I have the bike and it's a great bike for the money. They 105's are a huge leap over the others in my opinion, especially the brake lever feel. The wheels aren't great but that's where the money is saved to get you better components and the carbon rear triangle. I have been riding mine for almost a year and a half now and I still love it.


I just bought a ACR 1.0 a few weeks ago. Mine was a mix of SRAM Rival/Force, but I'm assuming it's close to the same bike. 

It's a great buy. I test road several and couldn't be happier with it. 

Although, I have no direct comparison to the CAAD 8. I did ride the CAAD 10, and would have probably gone that route if I was willing to spend the extra ~$500 they wanted for it locally.


----------



## the sarge (Jan 10, 2011)

The ACR in the name was left off for the 2011 model. The 2010 Black/white came with either 5700 105's which I bought in Nov of 2010 or it came with a SRAM mix as stated above. I am not sure if this was a late in the model year switch but i rode both and chose the 105's after i settled on the bike. The 2009 I also believe did not have ACR in the name but I do know it was red.


----------



## Alpha-Q (Feb 26, 2012)

Acr 1.0 I thinks its the 2010 model. 

Thanks everyone for inputs but sadly as I was about to buy the fuji because of the groupset, it was sold already! (

Love this forum everyone is very helpful to help!!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Alpha-Q said:


> Acr 1.0 I thinks its the 2010 model.
> 
> Thanks everyone for inputs but sadly as I was about to buy the fuji because of the groupset, it was sold already! (
> 
> Love this forum everyone is very helpful to help!!


Sorry you missed out on the bike you settled on, but rest assured, there will be others.

Good luck in your future searches, and re-post if you think we can assist further.


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a 2012 CAAD 8 with Sora components that I use as my commuter. I'm 5'7" and I ride a 51. It's a nice ride and I'm sure the Tiagra group would make it even better. It has a taller headset than other CAAD models so it's easy to ride long distances on with a more upright position. The frame itself is tough while being light at the same time. I'll eventually swap my group out for 105 when it wears out but so far I haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## 87rocket (Mar 14, 2012)

I rode a CAAD 8 5 today for the first time and loved it, in fact I liked it better than the Giant Advance 4 I rode afterward.


----------

